

UK Startup Community Interactive Map Launched by TechBritain - alexevade
http://blog.nerdability.com/2013/01/techbritain-startup-map-launched.html

======
430gj9j
I'd love to see this with a little more curation. An example (there are more):
calling Inmarsat a startup is a bit tenuous when they are LSE listed with a
market cap of 2.8 billion.

